# Hong Kong's Not-So-Glassy Buildings



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Some of these buildings definitely have character to them.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I remember looking at these kind of pictures a long time ago and thinking something like - 'eww! they're not the kind of buildings H K is famous for!'

But since then I've realized that HK has always needed dense high rise development, and it didn't always have the money to build them like they do today.

Maybe a subtropical climate in a major city isn't so good for concrete facades, but these pictures demonstrate how other people live in their cities. Thats what makes them so interesting for me.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Plus liek others said, the humidity makes buildings VERY difficult to maintain, and not all residential buildings can have fancy glass facades, especially since the land is already expensive as hell...

I don't know, these scenes hkskyline took are something I'm used to in HK, and it doesn't really distract you from the daily life, you're usually so focused on what's going on in the street to look up! (Unless you're in a bus)... I don't really feel that they're really sad, or bad at all... it doesn't detract from everything HK has to offer, and if nothing else, adds to it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

